# A sunny wash with Spray N Shine!



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi folks,

Well concho (John) sent me a sample of Spray N Shine to trial on my Insignia.

Once again, thanks to the weather and the farmers working in the fields beside were we live, the car was dusty rather than dirty. But it was very dusty...



















John sent me 500ml, which SnS reckon will be enough to do up to 7 cars - as with all of these Eco products that I have used so far, this tends to be exaggerated quite a bit, and even being light with the trigger, I ended up using about half the bottle. However, my car is quite large and this included doing the wheels also.

First impressions - the smell is amazing! Bubble gum city! I could happily use this everyday.

Lightly misted the wheels and arches first, then left these until the end as per the guide John sent.

Started on the roof and then worked a panel at a time, light misting on each panel, wipe with a clean mf turning each time I wiped. Then buffed off a panel at a time to a high shine.

One criticism would be that although it was quite warm here today, the direct sunlight caused the initial misting to dry quite quickly, requiring a second mist occasionally before wiping.

However, in around 30 minutes I had finished the car and I'm sure with time less product and more speed will be involved.

Am I pleased? Very much so. Spray N Shine is quick and easy to use, smells good, applies and buffs the best and the finished results are very impressive.

I'll leave it to the pictures to say the rest. Many thanks to John for the sample.

Cheers,

Noel --





































Apologies for the haze in this picture, didn't buff it off to well:lol:


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks good, glad you're happy with the results.

I think it's good stuff, here's some of the results I've had using Spray'n'Shine:

My Car:


















Others:


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

cars are looking good guys well done


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

How much is a 5l bottle of this? I,ve been using a local suppliers waterless product(although I have been rinsing the cars first) and although it has a very good finish the smell isnt easy on the nostrils. Always willing to try out alternatives.


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

Pm John for details buddy


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

For 5 litres RRP is £24.99 + postage, I'll knock a fiver off for DW members, £19.99 + postage.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking very shiny folks and love the 50/50...:thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

bonzo said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Well concho (John) sent me a sample of Spray N Shine to trial on my Insignia....


I have the same car so I can say, 30 minutes is a VERY good time for the whole car :thumb:


----------



## bonzo (Nov 21, 2007)

kstoilas said:


> I have the same car so I can say, 30 minutes is a VERY good time for the whole car :thumb:


Cheers buddy,

Im trying to get the wash time down as with it being an eco car wash, I'm also looking for speed and convenience, but trying to maintain a good wash technique so as not to inflict damage.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Is SnS ok on a damp car? I live in a rural area so have to get rid of a lot of excess dirt before I can think about a waterless cleaner.


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

bonzo said:


> Cheers buddy,
> 
> Im trying to get the wash time down as with it being an eco car wash, I'm also looking for speed and convenience, but trying to maintain a good wash technique so as not to inflict damage.


Modern Vauxhall paint is very soft so be kind with her


----------

